# Possible new Hav--need advise



## mln4774 (Mar 5, 2008)

I've been sticken with a case of MHS. I'd like to get another dog for my Hav Parker to play with. I'm thinking of an older puppy. Parker is 1 1/2 years old, and a very typical Hav--LOVES other dogs & playing, comical, picky eater, etc.
I'd love to hear from others that have gotten a second Hav. Any advise would be appreciated. I've never had more than 1 dog at a time & there's a lot I don't know--should they be crated together or seperately?, etc.
Thanks you!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady was a two and a half when we brought home Dugan. Dugan was 14 weeks when he came home. It took a little time for them to become best friends, but they are now best buds! They do not share crates. They each like to have their own space and Brady gets upset if Dugan gets too close when he is sleeping. I love having two! It is a little harder to take two places and walk two, etc., but it is worth it. Good luck!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

:welcome: I have a Hav & Coton. Both were older (Cody was 2.5, Tess was 5) when I got them. It took them very little time for them to adjust to each other. I think it helped that Tess (who came 1 month after Tess) was submissive to Cody. To start with I was careful not to leave them unsupervised until I was confident they wouldn't hurt each other. I only use crates when staying at friends' homes but they always have their own crate. I do feed mine together (from separate bowls) but have to watch so that Cody doesn't eat all of Tess' food. It's definitely more work and money to have two but well worth it.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I wouldn't dream of havin only one. It must be lonely for them when we're not around. The first time I had multiple dogs (years ago), it was an accident. I rescued a female who turned out to be pregnant. I kept a few of her puppies and never regretted it. Then I adopted two puppies from a shelter. They were sisters and that worked out great. Now I have two older females and my two little havs, who adore each other - and everyone else. It doesn't happen overnight though. There is a little bit of an adjustment period -- at least in my experience.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Awww, Geri, I just watched you slide show, and it was so sweet. I have no idea why, but am sitting here with tears streaming down my cheeks. That was precious.


----------



## mln4774 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Thank you*

Thank you for the advise. I'm going to meet a 7 month old Hav puppy this Tuesday. I'm sure I'll have lots more questions if I get him!!


----------

